# 2012 Ankona Cayenne



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> i picked up this boat a few months ago. It has a 60 hp etec
> It had a 13 1/4 x 17 stainless 3 blade prop. I was getting 33 mph wot at 5900 rpm
> I put on a Viper 13 x 17 4 blade, I was getting 36 mph wot at 5900 rpm, and , it's a good bit slower getting on plane!
> I took it off, and went back to the 3 blade
> ...


I took the skiff down to Destin for the last couple of days,stayed in the Bay Area!
Was pretty impressed with how it handled the chop!
Went from the 98 bridge up to mid bay bridge and had lunch!
Also stayed pretty dry!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> I took the skiff down to Destin for the last couple of days,stayed in the Bay Area!
> Was pretty impressed with how it handled the chop!
> Went from the 98 bridge up to mid bay bridge and had lunch!
> Also stayed pretty dry!


Thanks


----------

